# International 444 1978 - Alternator/charge



## robbyaube (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi,

My dad has been restoring a 444 and has pretty much worked through rebuilding the engine, new carb etc. Now it's not charging anymore. He's tried installing another Alternator and it still does the same thing. Are there some wiring diagrams out there that could help him make sure it's wired correctly? And is there something else that could cause this other than the Alternator?

I've read some things here that there is a regulator, is this a common place for failure and could this be his problem?

Thanks,

Robby


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

It is most likely the voltage regulator if it won't charge with either alternator. It is a metal box located somewhere on the tractor. Here's the IPL for that part of the electrical system:










Its reference #13, P/N 1119516. Hope that helps. You could try tapping on the housing and seeing if it starts charging. We had that trouble with our 350 before we converted it to an alternator and 12v system. The regulator would stick, especially if it hadn't been used in a while and tapping on the metal case would usually get it going again. It was a sign you needed to think about buying a new one, though, because it was soon to fail completely.

For reference, here's the whole wiring harness. The regulator is reference #3 near the center of this diagram:


----------



## robbyaube (Mar 16, 2012)

I guess the links don't work  but thanks for the info. He did some checking around as well and some people have said that if the engine doesn't turn at a certain speed it won't charge so he tested that out and when it revs up higher than a certain RPM it starts to charge... He had his alt rebuilt also but the RPM thing did it with the new alt. Has anyone heard of this before?


----------

